# Little Wing needs our help!



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing clearly needs to get drunk and laid. Are there any guys out there that can make her reach climax 4-5 times? Please apply in this thread with your qualifications.

Thanks

Management


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

lol. 

need to see vids of all volunteers naked doing the jeff stryker shower dance.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> lol.
> 
> need to see vids of all volunteers naked doing the jeff stryker shower dance.



' File too large, failed to upload video '

Sorry, i tried boo

p.s. you know exactly what was too large


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2011)

Im pretty sure she likes em average in size so no sense in lying about your 9 incher...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

ceazur said:


> ' File too large, failed to upload video '
> 
> Sorry, i tried boo
> 
> p.s. you know exactly what was too large



Your Ego?


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Little Wing clearly needs to get drunk and laid. Are there any guys out there that can make her reach climax 4-5 times? Please apply in this thread with your qualifications.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Management


I can reach my climax once within a 5min time frame and then go outside and smoke. Will that do?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Gentleman is putting a little something together.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I can reach my climax once within a 5min time frame and then go outside and smoke. Will that do?


 Sure, if you have 3-4 more friends that can pull a train on her...Let me know!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

i wouldn't trust any of these fuckers to do a train... as soon as i wasn't looking they'd be buggering each other.  my idea of a train is not 1 girl than a guy screwing her n some other guy with his dick up the first guys ass and another guy behind him....


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i wouldn't trust any of these fuckers to do a train... as soon as i wasn't looking they'd be buggering each other.  my idea of a train is not 1 girl than a guy screwing her n some other guy with his dick up the first guys ass and another guy behind him....


You've done right many trains I assume.


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 14, 2011)

do you prefer to give or recieve anal?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

Be sure and call Casey Anthony first and see if you can borrow some chloroform.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> do you prefer to give or recieve anal?


 

Probably been awhile since that cow was milked, or had sex.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> do you prefer to give or recieve anal?



IM guys are allllways fishing for trannies.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> IM guys are allllways fishing for trannies.



hell yeah!  post em up if you got em!!!

:LHJO:


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> hell yeah!  post em up if you got em!!!
> 
> :LHJO:



I knew the ladyboy slayer would show up


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Whaaa??


----------



## vortex (Jul 14, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 Humping stumps


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Awesome!  I always wondered what the term "tree hugger" meant.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

gotta love nature!!!


no really!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

I was referring to the bandwidth ,but fuck ya'll to


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2011)

Im going to tickle her skene's gland and make her gush all over my face! 

Then, tie her up and make her watch me eat a seafood dinner! 

Next, Im going to bend her over a table and slam her while her large breasts sway to and fro 

Then handcuff her while I eat a bucket of southern fried chicken! 

Then she can lick the chicken fat off my atrophied ball sack until I squirt her in the eye 

Next, a tub of cottage cheese, almond butter mixed with choc whey while she cleans up the house 

And for the finale, Im going to bend her legs up to her earlodes and pound her senseless from a great height, dripping man sweat onto her face until we both pass out in front of a roaring fire! 

Gears!


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

You know what? Id slap her right in the face with my salami. and she'd like it too!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im going to tickle her skene's gland and make her gush all over my face!
> 
> Then, tie her up and make her watch me eat a seafood dinner!
> 
> ...


 

Nice, I'm thinking you are the right man for the job.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing fly, fly right into these arms of mine.

And, I'll show you some of the things I've learned in S.E. Asia.

And they ain't pretty, unless you see them from my view.

Kidding LW. You know I've got nothing but love for you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im going to tickle her skene's gland and make her gush all over my face!
> 
> Then, tie her up and make her watch me eat a seafood dinner!
> 
> ...


  Good job! She's in severe pain after all that, but knows she wants moar!  I hope youi didn't forget the sheepskins and chloroform.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

i would do the sex so hard on her she will yelled the lord name...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i would do the sex so hard on her she will yelled the lord name...



You mean you like make fuck?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 15, 2011)

where does the 50 cats fit in?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i would do the sex so hard on her she will yelled the lord name...



God see everything. 

Little wing, what is your kinkiest fantasy?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You mean you like make fuck?



yeps, i would make a fuck on her like no business mans...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

so far i only have one vid of a naked male doing the jeff stryker dance. 

Jeff Stryker Tube Search


btw, i don't like jeff stryker but i am laughing like muttley at the thought of guys watching this just to see what i mean


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> God see everything.
> 
> Little wing, what is your kinkiest fantasy?


 I'm her fantasy, obviously...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Im claiming her now. All you monkeys back the fuck off. Im trying to schmoe here lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> God see everything.
> 
> Little wing, what is your kinkiest fantasy?




having an afro


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> having an afro



vaginal?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

no, the head hairstyle kind. it'd be freaking huge.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I'm her fantasy, obviously...



As long as you keep on those jean shorts, you're everyone's fantasy.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> having an afro



Fine, I'll stop shaving but I can't promise there won't be crabs....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>


 Your tits, show them to us!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

i really don't know how these internet rumors get started. i don't have a pair of tits i have ONE pigeon.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ever fuck the pigeon?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

no, but i've been tempted to choke him. he hates your hands anywhere near "his" spaces and things so he attacks them but he likes to be carried around on your shoulder.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no, but i've been tempted to choke him. he hates your hands anywhere near "his" spaces and things so he attacks them but he likes to be carried around on your shoulder.



By his spaces, do you mean you try and touch his pigeon dick?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

lol. Oh the places the links at the bottom of a thread takes you. This is some funny shit.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/iEuVH_16vRg

....  I couldn't find the original by Jimi ....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks but Clapton's version is kinda lame.... Here's a good tune. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6PgftKbQnQ


----------



## Novaone (Oct 12, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> lol. Oh the places the links at the bottom of a thread takes you. This is some funny shit.



You got that right LW. I have been reading on this forum over a month (just reg a few days ago) to search for answers but I keep getting trapped in all this funny stuff and the Nice pic's that a couple guys post. I see that you are one strong minded and determined woman. And a sense of humor, which you need to have to be on here so long. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuyejg0OvFo


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

This is why I'm buying my guitars... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVI7I-WDGx4


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

Jimi's sister takes everything down as fast as people can upload it.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdHHsoW6mMg


----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Jimi's sister takes everything down as fast as people can upload it.




  $$ no doubt $$  .....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

https://youtu.be/_lNP-x94-SE


I love this one.... The sunshine bores the daylights out of me.
Chasing shadows moonlight mystery.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

Don't people listen to music when they work out? I'm surprised there aren't more what do you listen to threads.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vIZatbudfY


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

You can tell the singer in The Cult is a morrison fan. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCp-BOeVzKk


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2017)

A little Pagan Black Metal never hurt anyone either....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> A little Pagan Black Metal never hurt anyone either....



Speaking of tits, let's see yours 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Oct 12, 2017)

....  I just listen to the 'background' muzak they play at the gym....   I do like jazz !!!

https://youtu.be/-0NNA6w8Zk4


...  Donna Lee is an old Charlie Parker standard .....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Speaking of tits, let's see yours
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Remember DOMS avatar? thinking about recreating it.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 13, 2017)

Heavy metal for working out.  Black Sabbath, Metallica, Rammstein, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, AC/DC, KISS.  That sort of thing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Remember DOMS avatar? thinking about recreating it.



I used to linger on his posts 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 13, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> A little Pagan Black Metal never hurt anyone either....



Hey gurl!  Hopefully life's been good to you


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hey gurl!  Hopefully life's been good to you



I can't complain.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Speaking of tits, let's see yours
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




All this arm n chest work is making it so I can make them dance.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2022)

I'd like to put in an order for Ian Astbury to fuck my brains out... 



 This thing is buggy as hell so you don't see him till 2:40 but the vid refuses to start at the right time.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2022)

I want to move back out west . Anyone live in Cali?


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 8, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> I want to move back out west . Anyone live in Cali?



Tons of people live in Cali.  But I'm not one of them.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> I want to move back out west . Anyone live in Cali?



I am in Las Vegas.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 8, 2022)

Little Wing said:


> I want to move back out west . Anyone live in Cali?




Lots of people who have no sense live there, the ones with sense are leaving ASAP.


----------

